# legacy 600exl ornamental mill how to mount dw 3hp plunge router



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

would anyone know what the original price of the legacy 600exl was, was just wondering.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i have a legacy 600exl and would like to mount a dewalt 3hp plunge router, i understand they are designed to use a pc router, does anyone have a legacy with a dw router mounted, any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. it looks like i will have to center it and drill 3 holes, just trying to figure out the best way. thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dave can't help you with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you very much.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dave

I don't know that model, but there is an importer selling the Legacy over here in the UK and as we are almost exclusively on plunge routers here, with very few fixed base models on the market, I'd have though that there would be a way. I know a guy who has a Legacy down in London, but his is a relatively basic model with a flat router base plate so the router with it's base just clamps/screws to that. It looks a bit like this:










so mounting a plunger would be easy. Some plunge routers, like the DW625, can be removed from the sprung base and vlamped around the collar at the bottom of the body (the DW625 also has two machine screw holes for mounting to shop-made jigs/machinery). 

BTW what does your Legacy look like (can't find it on the Legacy site)?

Have you tried contacting Legacy themselves?

Regards

Phil


Edit: Correction. I found the reference to the (former?) UK importer, who are called Woodworkers Workshop. Unfortunately they no longer list the Legacy on their web site


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

here is the legacy 600exl ornamental mill, i know how it mounts, if i need to drill any holes i want to be certain that the router is perfectly centered. the 4 hole mount is for a porter cable router and i have a dewalt with a 3 screw mount.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dave

Sorry the last link went a bit askew, but basically yours is the same type of Legacy I was referring to. My colleague down in London has his DW621 mounted straight onto the silver rectangular plate with the cutter centred over the hole. He needed to drill a couple of holes in the flat plate of the Legacy to do this. Whilst the DW625 has a different base there are a couple of holes you could use.

Regards

Phil


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

davefrommd said:


> here is the legacy 600exl ornamental mill, i know how it mounts, if i need to drill any holes i want to be certain that the router is perfectly centered. the 4 hole mount is for a porter cable router and i have a dewalt with a 3 screw mount.


Dave,

That is a great looking old Legacy, the forerunner to the 900. 

I can't tell from your picture, but have the 'rulers' been glued to the carriage yet? If not, all you have to be is close, and you can glue the rulers to align.

Fortunately, my legacy was pre-drilled for my router. If I was in your situation, I would do the following.

Use your router and circle jig to cut a circle that fits snugly in the mounting plate hole.

Bore the pilot hole you used to cut the circle to 1/2 inch, and put a 1/2 inch straight cutter in your router. 

Use the circle to center your router in the hole, and transfer the mounting holes to the plate.

This should have everything in perfect alignment.

Hope it works, it's a great tool to play with.

Dont forget to look at Magnate.net for all of the legacy ornamental mill bits you need. They sell direct from their website and from Ebay.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks very much for the help and suggestions, i am almost finished with my tool stand i am making for my legacy, then i will mount my router.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

fabricated tool stand, working on "Y" axis using acme 5/8-8 tpi threaded rod, may use 5/8 bearing, or bronse bushing, and delrin 5/8-8 threaded block


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

*"Y" axis parts*

fabricated tool stand, working on "Y" axis using acme 5/8-8 tpi threaded rod, may use 5/8 bearing, or bronse bushing, and delrin 5/8-8 threaded block[/QUOTE]


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

"Y" axis using acme 5/8-8 tpi threaded rod, 5/8 sealed pillow block bearing, bronze bushings were to loose, 5/8 bearings nice and tight. will fabricate a 5/8-8 delrin block.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

*made 5/8-8 acme tap and threaded delrin block*

i bought a delrin block and cut it on my power miter saw, then made a tap to cut threads in the delrin block 5/8-8, turned out very well, zero backlash, will be using on the y axis of my legacy ornamental mill.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job! Have had to make taps in the past, yours turned out great. The nylon should work well on the y axis, it doesn't see anywhere near the use the x axis does.

You've definitely built it strong enough!

Time to get your bits on order from magnate.net, you'll be doing barley twists in no time.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

making the L bracket to hold the delrin block in place. i had a 2" x 1/8" thick square tubing i cut on my drill press to make an L bracket, i used a 1/16" 4 inch cut off wheel and it worked great, i did the final cut on my floor model metal cutting saw.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

the y axis was very tight while rotating the handwheel, i ran the tap one more time through the threaded delrin block and now it works nicely like it should, i sprayed dri lube on the acme rod for lubricant. it is white in color.


----------

